# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  جميع اغاني اليسا

## حسان القضاة

*أجمل إحساس

*


*احلي دنيا

*


*اديك عرفت

*


*ارجع للشوق

*


*ارحم قلبي

*


منوعات*ارحم قلبي

*


*اطلب اتمنى

*


*انابستغرب عليه

*


*اه من هواك

*


*اواخر الشتا

*


هلا فبراير 2008*ايامي بيك

*


*ايامي بيك وانا اقدر

*


منوعات*ايامي معاك

*


*بتغيب بتروح

*


*بتمون

*


*بتمون

*


*بدي دوب

*


هلا فبراير 2008*بستناك

*


*بعدا

*


*بعيش على حسك

*


*بنساك

*


*بين العين

*


*تعا

*


هلا فبراير 2008*تعب

*


*جوايا ليك

*


*حبك وجع

*


منوعات*حبك وجع

*


منوعات*حبك وجع

*


*حرام

*


*حكايتي معاك

*


*حلم الأحلام

*


*خدبالك علي

*


هلا فبراير 2008*خطرنا علي بالك

*


*خليني اعيش

*


*ده لولاك

*


*ذكرى

*


*ذنبي ايه

*


*رمشة عين

*


*زعلان

*


*سألنا

*


*سهر عيني

*


*سهرني حبيبي

*


*شاغلني

*


*شافونا اثنين

*


*شلتك من قلبي

*


*شو الحل

*


*شو ما صار

*


*ضاع العنوان

*


*عايشالك

*


هلا فبراير 2008*عايشالك

*


*عايشالك ريميكس

*


*على حبك

*


*غالي

*


*غمرني

*


*فاتت سنين

*


*قد ما بشتقلك

*


*قربلي

*


*كان نفسي اعرف

*


*كرمالك

*


هلا فبراير 2008*كرمالك

*


*كل يوم في عمري

*


منوعات*كل يوم في عمري

*


هلا فبراير 2008*كل يوم في عمري 1

*


هلا فبراير 2008*كل يوم في عمري 2

*


*كلمة حب

*


*لا تروح

*


*لو بصيت

*


*لو تعرفو

*


هلا فبراير 2008*لو تعرفو

*


*لو كان

*


*لو نرجع سوى

*


*لوماتجي

*


*ليالي لبنانيه

*


منوعات*ما توعد قلبي

*


منوعات*ما توعد قلبي

*


*متخافش مني

*


*مشكتير عليك

*


*مليون أحبك

*


*من قلبي غنيت

*


*موسيقه

*


*مين بالوم

*


*و فيي مع جاد نخلا

*


*وآخرتها معك

*


*وحياة الحب

*


*وينك حبيبي

*


*يا غايب

*


*ياعالم

*

----------


## زهره التوليب

بحب اغنيه "بتمون"
مشكور حسان

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر حسان على مجهودك الجبار :SnipeR (62): 

على سيرة جبار  :Db465236ff: 
بدنا اغاني عبد الحليم :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اليسا وبس ....

شكراااااا حسان ....  الله يقويك

----------


## حسان القضاة

شكرا على ردودكم ..اغاني عبدالحليم نزلتها بناء على طلبكم ..واغاني تامر لعيونك احمد

----------


## ريمي

شكرا حسان

----------

